
A holographic model solves a cosmological mystery (2017) - evo_9
http://nautil.us/blog/new-evidence-for-the-strange-idea-that-the-universe-is-a-hologram
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpts:

"The holographic principle in string theory is just such an example. In its
broadest form, the holographic principle states that _anything you can know
about a particular volume of space can be learned by looking at the surface
enclosing the volume_. Just as a hologram can contain a three-dimensional
image within a sheet of glass or plastic, the universe could contain its vast
volume within a surface."

[...]

"If the holographic principle is true, then the universe can be viewed in two
different ways: one of space and volume as we intuitively experience it, and
one of a _“surface” with one less dimension_. This holographic duality is
mathematically powerful because _some laws of physics can be much easier to
work with in one view than the other_.

Observation: Space, Time, and Change form a trinity of sorts; you need to have
space to have change, you need change to have time -- otherwise we're all
existing on a single dimensionless dot where there is no change, and thus time
is meaningless...

The idea of looking at a certain dimension of space (aka information, changing
information) in N+1 or N-1 dimensions seems like it would have great merit,
and potential applications...

